# Wet puck, tamper question and Gaggia Classic not producing coffee!!



## Big Tony

Hi all (again)

I'm sorry if I keep asking but when I research previous threads, I can't find the exact answer I'm after. I've got three new issues that I'd like a little help with.. The first is that my tamper is rubbish. I want a new one and was gonna go for the simple madebyknock tamper, 58mm. Then I read a few previous threads where people mention that the 58mm tampers are too small. One person mentioned that the 58.35mm tamper from the same company fits like a glove. Is this true? If so, I'll prob go for it but just need the confirmation that it will fit.

second question... My puck was really wet after I tried making a coffee using Lavazza Rossa. I know the coffee is stale, but it really looked a mess. I've read previous threads and it appears that it ddoesn't even matter whether its wet or dry... Is this true? Is there anything I should change? I'm currently weighing 16g of coffee, putting it into the double basket and then into the portafilter. Then I'm turning the brew switch on and leaving it for about 20 seconds. My tamp method (and tamp) can't produce enough pressure to reduce the water coming through s quickly. I'm stuck for ideas.

question (well potential dilemma) three... This one may help answer number two. I ground 17g of union roasted today using my porlex on 5 clicks. This is my usual amount for my aeropress. I transferred the grinds to the double basket and tamped them quite hard using my useless tamper. I attached the portafilter and turned on the brew switch after letting the machine warm for 20 mins. The pump kicked in but no coffee came out!! I had to turn it off after 10 secs or so. When I turned it off, water dispensed back through the outlet pipe. I've done a little research and found these threads

http://toomuchcoffee.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=8064t

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3385-Classic-wet-puck-amp-ill-fitting-babasket

can anyone say whether this is the problem? I haven't tried to make a second coffee because I fear that I'll damage the machine. Any ideas?


----------



## Steve_S_T

Grind setting 5 on a Porlex is way too coarse for an espresso I think. I grind at 6 or 7 clicks for a V60 filter drink and although I've never ground finer than that on mine I'm sure that you need to be closer to 2 clicks or even 1 for making espresso with the Classic.

As far as question 3 goes, I can't think why that is unless the water level has dropped too low in the tank and there's nothing for the pump to pump.

Steve.


----------



## tcr4x4

Relative newbie, but my experience with the gaggia might help.

Are you using a pressurised basket or not?

The first issue is the pre ground is too course, hence the quick extraction and horrible taste. Also the pressurised basket will leave the puck quite sloppy.

The second seems the opposite, although you seem to be grinding to course, you are tamping too hard, so the water can't come through. All that happens is the pressure backs up, when you turn of the new switch, the water is released via the decompression pipe.


----------



## Big Tony

Thanks mate. At 5 clicks I can still hear the burrs touching. It certainly doesn't appear to grind too coarse.

As for the no coffee dilemma, there was a full tank of water before I started. I also ran plain water after the event and it ran fine. God knows.

Back on the aeropress at the mo!


----------



## repeat

Hello,

Question 1) no idea on the gaggia basket size but 58.35 is usually for a Vst baskets which is made to a more precise size. The tampers tend to be more expensive because they also have to be more precise in diameter. I would get a nice 58 tamper as it will be fine.

2) is the coffee preground? If so, not a lot you can do expect try to add more coffee (up dose) and tamp. Make sure the coffee isn't hitting the group screen though. If you are grinding bean on your porlex grind finer instead.

3) assuming water flows normally through the group with no portafilter in place then grind courser and see what happens. Sounds like you are either using a very fine grind or tamping incredibly hard.

Keep experimenting. Its all part of the learning curve.


----------



## Big Tony

Don't know if I'm using a pressurised basket or not tbh. The pictures of my baskets are on page 5 of this thread..

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8913-Just-bought-a-Gaggia-Classic-Kind-of-by-accident!/page5

as for tamping too hard. I don't feel like I've put loads of pressure on the grinds and because the tamper is too small, it pushes other coffee up the sides of the basket. This would suggest the coffee is loose enough for water to pass through.... Would it not?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hi Big Tony

Tamper: it's not necessary for the tamper to exactly fill the portafilter basket as long as it's not way off. With the Classic, you won't need loads of pressure for the correct dosage and degree of grind. After tamping down evenly, rotate the tamper clockwise and anticlockwise tow or three times lightly to ensure a smooth even surface. Your puck is then good to go.

Second question - puck looking a mess. A wet puck after extraction isn't necessarily a sign of problems. Try to be disciplined when dosing and timing the shot. I suggest using 27 secs as your benchmark plus or minus a couple of secs. Measure you shot output. Should be around 45-60ml. Keep your tamp pressure the same - avoid temptation to press down really hard. The only variable left to tune given fixed dosage and time extraction is the level of grind. If the shot times exceeds 27 secs for 45-60ml the grind is too coarse. Keep to the dose at 16grm until your shots are hitting the 27sec shot time.

Q3: sounds like your grind was too fine (plus excessive tamp?) and the pump was unable to force water through the portafilter. It's best to take the grind from coarse to fine incrementally. That way you won't overload the pump.

Remember, Big T, you've got several variables to get right. Only adjust one at a time otherwise it will all get hit and miss and very frustrating. Good luck.


----------



## coffeechap

1 get a motta 58 mm from cream supplies at 14 quid, they are pound for pound the best value quality tampers out there and work perfect in the gaggia baskets

2 pre ground is too course

3 your grind setting is too fine

Job done


----------



## mookielagoo

tcr4x4 said:


> Relative newbie, but my experience with the gaggia might help.
> 
> Are you using a pressurised basket or not?
> 
> The first issue is the pre ground is too course, hence the quick extraction and horrible taste. Also the pressurised basket will leave the puck quite sloppy.
> 
> The second seems the opposite, although you seem to be grinding to course, you are tamping too hard, so the water can't come through. All that happens is the pressure backs up, when you turn of the new switch, the water is released via the decompression pipe.


yeah, dont worry about wet pucks! Its not something I worry about- I ve pulled some lovely shots with the classic..super machine but its not the most consistent! Tamp lightly and try and time the shots.


----------



## skenno

The 58.35 tamper is designed for VST baskets but mine worked fine on the standard gaggia basket too.


----------



## Big Tony

Ok, tried a second time this evening and only adjusted my tamp pressure.... Still no coffee







I'm using the aeropress with only hand pressure so the grinds surely can't be too fine?

any ideas this time round?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Perplexing. Assume water is being pumped through the brew head when portafilter not fitted? Back your grind right off (never mind what the Aeropress can deal with), dose at 14grm,,tamp lightly and see if that works. Hopefully, you will get a shot. Check time for extraction (aim for 27 sec as benchmark). You want around 21-25ml shot output for a dosage of 14grm (ratio of 1.6). You can progressively tighten your grind feom this point if needed. Let us know how you get on. Also, what beans are you using? This can affect things too (being stale).


----------



## Big Tony

Thanks Patrick. Water does come through the brew head when there is no coffee in the basket but it doesn't come through very fast. I'm using union roasted beans at the mo, roasted on the 5th of this month.

I'm wondering whether I should remove the solenoid and check its not blocked? I've just taken the machine apart as far as I'm comfortable with and can't see any issues. All the relevant parts look clean but what do I know. I removed the group gasket and rose holder assembly and both were clean. Is there anything I need to check directly above that? Ie, the unit body?

is there a video anywhere that might show me how to remove the solenoid to check it?

I hear what you're saying about the different variations but I feel that there is something wrong.... So frustrating


----------



## HDAV

How long do you let it run for? Mine classic using standard supplied double basket can take 10+ seconds for the coffee to flow.....


----------



## HDAV

OK using my phone and pyrex jug and not portafilter 100ml of water into jug from group head 10.7 seconds


----------



## HDAV

Using Lavazza pre ground esproesso a full double basket tamped well took 7.8 seconds until any coffee appeared at all (not my best coffee it has to said quite bitter.... ???)


----------



## GS11

1. wet puck is normal and mentioned in the gaggia manual.

2. After removing shower screen remove 2 x 6mm allen screws to remove group head and check / clean limescale. excellent video here






3. Article here on solonoid removal http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid

In addition to GS11 info, here's a link to an exploded view of the Classic

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/classic.pdf


----------



## Big Tony

HDAV said:


> How long do you let it run for? Mine classic using standard supplied double basket can take 10+ seconds for the coffee to flow.....


Thats quite interesting to hear because I leave it for about 8-10 secs before turning it off. I'm worried I'll damage the machine. Is it really advisable to leave it on to see whether it punches through?


----------



## Big Tony

HDAV said:


> OK using my phone and pyrex jug and not portafilter 100ml of water into jug from group head 10.7 seconds


Ok, I can check this... Let me go try


----------



## Big Tony

HDAV said:


> Using Lavazza pre ground esproesso a full double basket tamped well took 7.8 seconds until any coffee appeared at all (not my best coffee it has to said quite bitter.... ???)


Again, good info. I'll see what I get


----------



## Big Tony

GS11 said:


> 1. wet puck is normal and mentioned in the gaggia manual.
> 
> 2. After removing shower screen remove 2 x 6mm allen screws to remove group head and check / clean limescale. excellent video here


Excellent thanks.


----------



## Big Tony

Big Tony said:


> Ok, I can check this... Let me go try


10.1 seconds. What does that mean?


----------



## Big Tony

Just tried the 100ml test again.... This time 8.1 seconds!!! What the hell?


----------



## Big Tony

Ok, so I filled the double basket with Lavazza Rossa espresso. Tamped medium hard. Took approx 4 secs for the coffee to come out. 12.8 secs for the shit glasses to be full... 2oz in total


----------



## Big Tony

Oh and the puck was dry


----------



## HDAV

Well what it means is your classic is putting out water at the same rate as mine (no "load") now try running it with some coffee in the basket for the same 10 seconds and see if you get anything, keep an eye on the overflow does any water come out ???

Hmm seems to be running similar to mine (i use 2 lined shot glasses)


----------



## Big Tony

Second test.. Same amount of coffee in the basket. Tamped as hard as I could with my rubbish tamp. Water started coming through at 4 secs again but this time took 18.4 secs to produce 2oz. Puck was dry again. What do we think?


----------



## rodabod

Mine was more like 12s for 100ml. That Lavazza will be mediocre (unless fresh beans).

Worth noting that total brew time is from the moment you press the brew switch.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big Tony said:


> Ok, so I filled the double basket with Lavazza Rossa espresso. Tamped medium hard. Took approx 4 secs for the coffee to come out. 12.8 secs for the shit glasses to be full... 2oz in total


Tony - you're getting there! From the moment you hit the brew switch to the first drop of extraction appearing is supposed to be around 5-6 seconds plus another 20 secs for a double shot (60mls) dosing at 14grms. At 12.8secs, would suggest your grind is too coarse so tighten it up a notch. Don't overtamp though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big Tony said:


> Second test.. Same amount of coffee in the basket. Tamped as hard as I could with my rubbish tamp. Water started coming through at 4 secs again but this time took 18.4 secs to produce 2oz. Puck was dry again. What do we think?


Don't worry about what the puck looks like. Not important. Four secs to start of flow is nearly there as is total shot time - but still too quick. Up the grind a notch and don't over tamp. What did the above shot taste like? Was it a bit thin?


----------



## Big Tony

HDAV said:


> Well what it means is your classic is putting out water at the same rate as mine (no "load") now try running it with some coffee in the basket for the same 10 seconds and see if you get anything, keep an eye on the overflow does any water come out ???
> 
> Hmm seems to be running similar to mine (i use 2 lined shot glasses)


Damn, never checked if any water was coming out of the overflow but I emptied the tray at the end and there was only a tiny bit


----------



## Big Tony

rodabod said:


> Mine was more like 12s for 100ml. That Lavazza will be mediocre (unless fresh beans).
> 
> Worth noting that total brew time is from the moment you press the brew switch.


Yeah, I pressed the switch and stop watch at the same time


----------



## Big Tony

The Systemic Kid said:


> Tony - you're getting there! From the moment you hit the brew switch to the first drop of extraction appearing is supposed to be around 5-6 seconds plus another 20 secs for a double shot (60mls) dosing at 14grms. At 12.8secs, would suggest your grind is too coarse so tighten it up a notch. Don't overtamp though.


thanks mate. This test was using pre ground supermarket rubbish







bearing in mind that I wasn't getting any water through with my fresh grinds, should I coarsen them up a little?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't worry about the overflow - previous posts you've made show it's doing it's job of dumping excess pressure. It's there to dump pressure so you can remove the portafilter after pulling a shot. Otherwise, you and the kitchen would get splattered when removing the portafilter. Not nice!


----------



## Big Tony

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't worry about what the puck looks like. Not important. Four secs to start of flow is nearly there as is total shot time - but still too quick. Up the grind a notch and don't over tamp. What did the above shot taste like? Was it a bit thin?


shot was quite thick and very bitter tbh. Expected from stale coffee though. I'll try upload some photos so you can see


----------



## Big Tony

Blooming iPad is tricky to load photos.... Anyway, here is a pic of the shots after the second attempt


----------



## Big Tony

Ok, so now it's loaded all 3 photos.... Sideways!! The bottom one is the first two shots from the first test. The dry puck is obviously the second pic and the top pic is the second two shots from the second test.

looks like it probably isn't the solenoid?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

How big are those shot glasses, Big T? Think you're getting there. Strongly, suggest getting some really fresh coffee if you're not using it. Makes reall difference. What did shots in pics taste like?


----------



## HDAV

Freaky you have the same (or very similar) worktop to me and the same cake stand (well my missus does) LOL

The Lavaza test proves the classic is working and to approximate standard i.e. not wildly different to others.... If with home ground it isn't producing coffee something is wrong (logic would state with the coffee not the machine) I would expect the overflow to pump a fair bit of water if the grind is too fine (unless you changed the OPV?)

Have you changed OPV?


----------



## rodabod

You can re-grind that Lavazza. Just pop it in the grinder and set it to grind as per usual.

Still won't taste great though!


----------



## Big Tony

The Systemic Kid said:


> How big are those shot glasses, Big T? Think you're getting there. Strongly, suggest getting some really fresh coffee if you're not using it. Makes reall difference. What did shots in pics taste like?


Those shot glasses are 1oz each







I've got fresh beans but reluctant to let rip with them as I don't want to waste them! I've tried twice with fresh beans and both times no coffee came out. I think the grind was too fine


----------



## Big Tony

HDAV said:


> Freaky you have the same (or very similar) worktop to me and the same cake stand (well my missus does) LOL
> 
> The Lavaza test proves the classic is working and to approximate standard i.e. not wildly different to others.... If with home ground it isn't producing coffee something is wrong (logic would state with the coffee not the machine) I would expect the overflow to pump a fair bit of water if the grind is too fine (unless you changed the OPV?)
> 
> Have you changed OPV?


It gives me a bit of comfort knowing that mine appears to be working normally. I've not changed the opv unless the previous owner did... But I doubt it.


----------



## rodabod

The fresh beans will almost definitely pour more slowly. I'd try tamping more lightly, and you may need to slacken the grind with those fresh beans a you suggested.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big Tony said:


> Those shot glasses are 1oz each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got fresh beans but reluctant to let rip with them as I don't want to waste them! I've tried twice with fresh beans and both times no coffee came out. I think the grind was too fine


Good stuff - 2oz from one shot. You're on or around the sweet spot. Is time for extraction on or around 27sec? If so, whahhay! Remember, when you use different beans, you may need to adjust things a bit, e.g. grind. Also, as beans age, speed of extraction can increase without changing any of the other variables - dosage or grind. You will also find life easier when you get your grinder. Know I've banged on about it, but don't be tempted to 'tamp a bit more'.


----------



## Big Tony

Great advice guys. I'll adjust the grind size tomorrow and report back on some fresh beans


----------



## Big Tony

Ok, so I've just got home and tried with the fresh beans... not good I'm afraid. I ground the beans on my porlex on click setting 8!! I know that this would be coarse enough for the classic. I tamped light and placed it in the holder, started the stopwatch and waited until 13 seconds had passed before I gave up!! No coffee at all. Took the portafilter off and the top of the puck was a soggy mess whilst the bottom was still dry.

I've no idea what's going on but it's really starting to pee me off


----------



## rodabod

I think you should borrow or make a pressure gauge.


----------



## Big Tony

I think I'm going to make sure the solenoid isn't blocked first and then go from there


----------



## rodabod

Good plan. Where in the UK are you? Just in case someone has a gauge nearby.

If you are going to the effort of checking the solenoid, then you may as well remove the shower screen and brew head element in case there is scale or coffee grounds stuck there.

If you suspect something is stubbornly blocked, you can perform a back flush in steam mode which causes a high pressure and spluttery flush!


----------



## Big Tony

Ok, so I took the solenoid apart and it all looks clean to me. Looking at the pics, first and second are left and right channel. Third, fourth and fifth and the inner workings of the top brass part. They all looked really clean to me with no residue or scale anywhere!


----------



## Big Tony

So I put it back together and did a couple of tests... firstly, I just tested how long to get to 100ml of water without anything attached. I did this twice and got 10.8 secs the first time, 8.1 secs the second time. Then I did a coffee test with fresh ground beans. I used the porlex on the most loose setting... approx 9 clicks. See the first pick for the grind size. I weighed exactly 14g and poured them into the portafilter (pic2). I tamped it very lightly (pic3) and set the machine to go.

It took 48 seconds to produce 2oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I then removed the portafilter and took a pic of the wet puck... last pic


----------



## Big Tony

Then I did the same test using 20g of coffee because in the first test, the 14g only filled the basket approx 3/4 full. I thought that more coffee might compact and produce more pressure and force the water through. Wrong!!! No coffee whatsoever. Pics show how the 20g sit in the basket, then when they are lightly tamped.

The last pic shows a soaking puck from when I tested another 14g basket


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The puck suggests the grind is too fine, Tony. Also, the time is way over. Are you still using the hand grinder? Do you know anyone who you borrow a decent grinder from? It's nigh on impossible to weigh up the grind from the pics - which are, incidentally, excellent. The shots of the solenoid match those of the brew head you posted previously and suggest your Classic hasn't had much use.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

20grm for the Classic is way too high IMO. I would suggest staying in the region 14-16grms.


----------



## Big Tony

I agree that 20g is way too much but I was just testing the limits. The 14g test was way over but the problem is that I ground the beans on 9-10 clicks on the porlex... this is usually the setting for a french press!! Also, I tamped really really light. I don't honestly think it's me anymore







I think there is a pressure issue









I'm based in Bedfordshire but work in North London if anyone is close enough to lend me a pressure pump kit


----------



## Big Tony

I'm seriously thinking about opening a dispute on eBay as I feel that there is no way that the seller couldn't have not known about this issue. I have to admit that I'm almost tempted to pretend it never happened and just go back to my aeropress. At least it was reliable!!

Anyone wanna buy the Classic?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Really sorry to hear that. Ebay dispute sounds like a good idea but contact vendor first and give them a chance to put it right.


----------



## Big Tony

Don't really feel like I've got much choice to be honest. Every suggestion so far had failed and I'm starting to think that it could be something like a pump that needs replacing.


----------



## tcr4x4

The pictures of the grounds in the portafilter doesn't look like French press course, it looks more Turkish! I think the grinder is the issue here, not the machine.


----------



## forzajuve

tcr4x4 said:


> The pictures of the grounds in the portafilter doesn't look like French press course, it looks more Turkish! I think the grinder is the issue here, not the machine.


Agreed, that is nowhere near French press. Check your grinder, looks like you are too fine.


----------



## rodabod

When you say "9 clicks", do you mean 9 clicks anti-clockwise from fully tightened on the grinder?

I agree that the grinds look too fine!

Roddy


----------



## bubbajvegas

Nine clicks seems a lot,2-3 clicks is what I used for espresso on mine,I use one full turn for syphon


----------



## Steve_S_T

Didn't somebody else suggest a pressure test? Is it not possible that a reversal of the OPV mod, to turn the pressure down from the too high levels the Classic usually ships set at, will do the trick?

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sam__G

Just keep going coarser until you get an decent shot! Probably another 2-3-4 clicks by the looks of things, absolutely no evidence here to suggest theres anything wrong with the machine! Theres no such thing as the correct grind, different beans need different settings and I reckon when I was using a porlex for espresso I was usually about 10-12 clicks out...

With a 14g dose, wet pucks are a wee bit inevitable, theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Big Tony

I have just spent the last few hours descaling again, back flushing and soaking the relevant parts in cafiza. Everything has cleaned up nicely again so I did a couple more tests. I used my porlex to grind 14g of fresh beans. I used click setting 10 which is the lowest setting because after that, the nut stops clicking!! As bubbajvegas said, a lot of people use 2-5 clicks and have no issues.

Anyway, I used 10 clicks and got a grind that felt quite gritty between my fingers. I placed it in the portafilter and flattened the top of the grinds. I didn't use any pressure whatsoever...just flattened the top. Set the machine to go and coffee started coming out at about 4 seconds or so. After 21.8 seconds there was 2oz of coffee.

I tried the exact same test again but varied it with one thing. This time I tamped very lightly. The result this time was a very small trickle of coffee after approx 5 seconds. Then it sped up a little and produced 2oz in 33.2 seconds.

Steve_s_t - Re the pressure test... yes I was advised to do it but don't know anyone with a test kit and I've no idea how to make one myself. Not sure whether messing with the OPV will help or not... can anyone else advise?

rodabod - Yes, 9-10 clicks anticlockwise... at the point where the nut stops clicking.

Sam_G - Thanks... nice to hear that 10-12 click could be ok.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big Tony said:


> ,yes I was advised to do it but don't know anyone with a test kit and I've no idea how to make one myself. Not sure whether messing with the OPV will help or not... can anyone else advise?


Tony, here's a link to a thread started by AndyL which shows you what you need to test the pressure:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic&highlight=pressure+test+portafilter

Here's a link to show you how to adjust your Gaggia's OPV:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?201-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic

Does anyone have a modified portafilter with pressure gauge attached Tony could borrow to see if his Gaggia's pump is working as it should?


----------



## Big Tony

Thanks Patrick... as always

I (well coffeechap) may well have solved the issue. He called me before and we chatted for 25 mins about what the issue could be... I was talking about the porlex and how my burrs were touching no matter what click setting they were on. Coffeechap rightly pointed out that the grind would always be at the finest setting if the burrs were touching. That got me thinking and I looked inside and realised that the internal spring is missing!! This would obviously make a massive difference to all the grind sizes and may well be the issue in this case!!

I know loads of people had already pointed out the grind pictures that I'd posted but I'd obviously convinced myself.

I've no idea where it's gone though... does anyone know where I can get a spare?


----------



## bubbajvegas

The spring is nothing special,fairly light bit bigger than in a pen,have you got anything knocking about the house you could pinch one out of,even a pen one might do


----------



## Big Tony

Yeah, I kind of remember but can't find a picture or dimensions on the net. I've opened a thread in the hope that someone will post me a picture and dimensions so I can have a look


----------



## bubbajvegas

Posted some pics for ya


----------



## Big Tony

good man... thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to hear you may be nearing the end of your nightmare - nice one coffee chap.


----------



## coffeechap

As always a pleasure to help a fellow sufferer, tony just needed someone to talk through the issue, but he was really pleased with all of the support that he has had from the forum, so well done all, hopefully the end is nigh for tony and the good times will begin......


----------



## Big Tony

Yeah, Cheers Dave... hopefully this will be the end of the saga and the beginning of good coffee







I'm going to buy the starbucks that you recommended to me before so that I can prove to myself that the machine is fine. I'm still searching for a new spring but it doesn't look like they sell them as replacements!

I've seen this item on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50-x-ASSORTED-COMPRESSION-SPRINGS-VARIOUS-SIZES-VERY-CHEAP-FREE-P-P-/170996208572?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27d02b13bc

Does anyone think that I'll find a spring in there that will do the trick?


----------



## skenno

It's a bit like a where's wally puzzle but I think I spotted a couple of likely candidates. Got to be worth a go!


----------



## bubbajvegas

I'd give it a go aswell,I think the spring is just there more to provide a bit of tension against the nut,I don't think it'll be a problem if its not quite the same size or strength


----------



## Big Tony

Well I went to Starbucks and got some ground fresh(ish) beans. Unfortunately they ground them too coarse but I think I may have proved that the machine is ok. I weighed out 16g and tamped as hard as I could. I got 2 oz in 13 seconds. Most people would be disappointed but I was over the moon knowing that my machine was ok









coffeechap is sending me a couple of shots worth of ground coffee bespoke for the gaggia classic. It'll arrive by mid next week so I'll see for sure that its ok. Thanks again


----------



## rodabod

Starbucks beans taste like *** ash.

Glad your machine is ok though!


----------



## Big Tony

Yep... Starbucks coffee is very bitter and tasteless tbh. Some good news though... I've found the porlex spring







it was in the u bend of the sink!! I gave it a good clean, re attached and did a couple of tests, all of which were done using 16g of fresh ground beans. First one I did was 8 clicks on the porlex, light tamp - no coffee. The grinds were too fine but I kind of guessed this because the burrs were touching at the 8 click setting.

then I dropped to 12 clicks and did two sets of shots. The first one was lightly tamped. I ended up with coffee at the 3 second point and 2oz in 18.3 secs. I tried it again and this time tamped medium to hard... Ended up with 2oz in 27.3 seconds







happy with that!

Only thing is... On the last test, I got a slightly shorter shot on one of the shot glasses. I use two 1oz shot glasses next to each other. One filled to the brim and the other was approx 2mm short of the brim. Any ideas why this has happened?


----------



## Steve_S_T

Could be several reasons, and next time it could go the other way with exactly the same preparation. Bottom line is it doesn't really matter.

Steve.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Great news on the spring find,all the items that must be lurking in u-bends across the land


----------



## Big Tony

True... And like you said Steve, none of it really matters as long as we're producing good tasting coffee!


----------



## Steve_S_T

Big Tony said:


> none of it really matters as long as we're producing good tasting coffee!


Quite so Big T, quite so.

Steve.


----------



## Big Tony

Just did another test. 16g, hard tamp, 33.5 secs for 2oz


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big Tony said:


> Just did another test. 16g, hard tamp, 33.5 secs for 2oz


Are you enjoying espresso heaven, Tony?


----------



## frustin

is it 2oz inc crema i.e. stop when the crema reaches the line on the shot glass


----------



## Big Tony

The Systemic Kid said:


> Are you enjoying espresso heaven, Tony?


Indeed mate, loving it


----------



## Big Tony

frustin said:


> is it 2oz inc crema i.e. stop when the crema reaches the line on the shot glass


Yes mate. You could add 1 more second or so and the crema would overflow at that point. I tamped a bit too hard tonight though, and used different beans... Ended up 2oz in 40 secs or so.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big Tony said:


> Indeed mate, loving it


Great - you've been really through the mill (awful pun), mate, enjoy!


----------



## Big Tony

Thanks mate.... On the hunt for a decent grinder now







quite like the eureka mignon but not the price


----------



## The Systemic Kid

:



Big Tony said:


> Thanks mate.... On the hunt for a decent grinder now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite like the eureka mignon but not the price


If you're patient and you certainly have been over your recent hassles, one will come up second hand and you'll get a bargain. Just make sure all the springs are there!!!


----------



## Big Tony

Ha... I'll defo be checking... Thanks


----------

